# Veloschmitt



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

What is a VELOSCHMITT KR E-250?

The VELOSCHMITT KR E-250 Personal Transporter is the new edition of the legendary MESSERSCHMITT Kabinenroller from the 50s.
It is the world first two - seater velomobile built in series.
The KR E-250 integrates the classic mechanism of pedaling with a powerful electric assist drive system.
This is able to monitor the braking energy of the vehicle and, at the same time the current thereby obtained to regenerate the energy back to the battery.
We using the best GRP and CFK materials in manufacturing our VELOSCHMITT and so it is very lightweight
A optional strong brushless up to 1500 watt permanent magnet DC motor also brings increased torque.
The SHIMANO Nexus 8 - speed transmission leads to lower energy consumption and very quiet road noise .
The price is significantly lower than that of our competitors .... without compromising on design and quality.
Despite its compact size to drive, thanks to the dynamic air suspension technology, it runs like on on rails .
Only two handles and the roof/entry section of the KR E-250 can easily be replaced with another functional design!

VELOSCHMITT KR E-250 transporter connects riders with riding, brings them the feeling of flying!


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I like that!

That really appeals to me, maybe just because I would paint a friendly face on the front!


----------

